# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Αλσήνη ,  stellaria media , chckweed

## maria ps

Δεν έχω καναρινάκι, όμως είχα στα παιδικά μου χρόνια και το ξανασκέφτομαι γιατί ζήλεψα  από σας.
Έτσι λοιπόν, διαβάζοντας, θυμήθηκα οτι έχω κάποια παλιά βιβλία μεταξύ των οποίων το εξής:
"ο φίλος μου το καναρίνι" του συγγραφέα Κώστα Παππά.
Μια και είμαι σήμερα άρρωστη  κατ οίκον, είπα να αντιγράψω ένα θεματάκι που είδα πως δεν υπάρχει στα υπάρχοντα.
Φυσικά λόγω  παλαιότητας του βιβλίου ενδέχεται να  έχουν αναθεωρηθεί επιστημονικά κάποιες απόψεις αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι αφορά την αξία της *αλσήνης* στην διατροφή του καναρινιού, γιατί ψάχνοντας και την εικόνα της διαπίστωσα πως η μοναδική που υπάρχει έχει δημοσιευθεί από site για καναρίνια το kanarini.net.

παραθέτω το κείμενο του συγγραφέα Κώστα Παππά

*αλσήνη*
Το αγριόχορτο αυτό είναι η καλύτερη πρασινάδα που μπορούμε να δώσουμε στα κανάρια μας. Όση και να φάνε δεν τα πειράζει. Ταίζοντας τους κάναρους μας αλσήνη, με πολλά μπουμπούκια την άνοιξη, τους δυναμώνουμε και κελαδούνε καλύτερα. Ειδικά για την αναπαραγωγή είναι θαυματουργή. Δίνοντας στην κανάρα που κλωσσά κάθε μέρα αλσήνη, εξασφαλίζουμε πως δεν θα διακόψη το κλώσσημα. Δίνοντάς της από την μέρα που θα βγούν τα καναράκια της αλσήνη, με όσο μπορούμε περισσότερα μπουμπουκάκια, εξασφαλίζουμε πως δεν θα διακόψη το τάισμά τους. Το πρώτο πράγμα που τρώνε μόνα τους τα καναράκια μόλις πετάξουνε απ τη φωλιά, είναι τα μπουμπουκάκια και τα φύλλα της αλσήνης (αν βέβαια έχουμε αλσήνη κρεμασμένη μέσα στο κλουβί της αναπαραγωγής).
Αλσήνη μπορούμε να ταίζουμε άφοβα όλο τον χειμώνα και με τα μεγαλύτερα ακόμα κρύα.
Τέλος η κανάρα αν έχει μισοξεραμένη αλσήνη, την προτιμά για το χτίσημο της φωληάς της. Για ντύσιο της φωληάς της δεύτερης γέννας είναι άφθαστη. Αν ταϊζετε στην πρώτη γέννα αλσήνη, μην πετάτε τα περισσεύματα. Στρώνετε μ αυτά κυκλικά τις φωληές της δεύτερης γέννας. Ω που να σας χρειαστούνε, η αλσήνη στεγνώνει κι έτσι έχετε φωληές πολύ κατάλληλες. Η κανάρα που συνήθως χαλά κάθε άλλη ετοιμασμένη φωληά, πετόντας ό,τι έχετε βάλη μέσα και ντύνοντάς την από την αρχή, την δέχεται ευχαρίστως. Της δίνετε τότε λίγη τρίχα κα ντύνοντάς την μ αυτή με ελαφρή στρώση την τελειώνει. Έτσι ντυμένη η φωληά γίνεται δροσερή και δεν ευνοεί την ανάπτυξη της ψείρας.
Η αλσήνη, που το επιστημονικό της όνομα είναι Stellaria, φυτρώνει σε όλη την Ευρώπη και την Ελλάδα, τον χειμώνα και μέχρι τον Ιούλιο. Παρ' όλο που είναι πολύ κοινό αγριόχορτο, αφού την άνοιξη την βρίσκει κανείς ακόμη και στους κεντρικούς δρόμους τη Αθήνας, στους λάκκους των δένδρων στα πεζοδρόμια, όχι μόνο λίγοι την γνωρίζουν εδώ αλλά και δεν της έχουμε νεοελληνικό όνομα. Στην αρχαιότητα την λέγανε "αλσήνη" κι επειδή δεν χρησιμεύει σε τίποτε άλλο παρά μόνο σαν τροφή των ωδικών πουλιώ οι Νεοέλληνες δεν τις έδωσαν όνομα. Γερμανικά λέγεται Vogelmiereκαι Αγγλικά  White pimpernel.Οι Γάλλοι την λένε Mouron και είναι από τα ελάχιστα πράγματα που πουλάνε ακόμη στους δρόμους του Παρισιού με τα καροτσάκια διαλαλόντας την τραγουδιστά "Du mouron pour les petits oiseaux" (μουρόν για τα μικρά πουλιά) όπως στην Αθήνα διαλαλούνε τραγουδιστά το καστανόχωμα.
Η αλσήν λοιπόν είναι ένα αγριόχορτο που έχει συνήθως μια κεντρική ρίζα από την οποία ξεκινάνε πολλά μικρά κοτσανάκια, γύρω γύρω, έτσι ώστε όπως την βλέπουμε κάτω μοιάζει συνήθως σαν πιάτο. Τα κοτσανάκια αυτά ακουμπάνε στη γη και μονο τα παρακλάδια και οι άκρες τους είναι σηκωμένες. Σε όλο τους το μάκρος, τα κοτσανάκια έχουν μικρά και λεπτά φυλλαράκια και οι σηκωμένες προς τα επάνω άκρες τους και τα παρακλάδια τους καταλήγουνε σε μπουμπουκάκια. Τα μπουμπουκάκια αυτά οταν ανθίζουν βγάζουν μικρά άσπρα λουλούδια.
Ανάλογα με το χώμα όπου είναι φυτρωμένη η αλσήνη, είναι ανοικτή πράσινη ή σκουρώτερη. Και τα κοτσανάκια της αν είναι φυτρωμένη σε στεγνό χώμα γίνονται καφεδιά. Σε στεγνό χώμα βγαίνει μικρή. Σε κατάλληλο αφράτο χώμα, θεριεύει και τότε χάνει το στρογγυλό της σχήμα και ψηλώνει.
Ελπίζω μ αυτή την περιγραφή θα την γνωρίσετε εύκολα γιατί δεν ξέρω άλλα αγριόχορτα να της μοιάζουν. Όταν την γνωρίσετε βλέποντάς την φυτρωμένη σε ξερό χώμα, δηλαδή με το στρογγυλό της χαρακτηριστικό σχήμα μετά θα την ξεχωρίζετε εύκολα σε ότι σχήμα κι αν τη βρήτε[attachment=0:h0n7hxee]αλσηνη.doc[/attachment:h0n7hxee]

----------


## jk21

http://www.kingdomplantae.net/chickweed.php

μεταφραση google http://translate.googleusercontent.c...EvGZNT-8pH7bgg

..το ζουμι :
Chickweed is generally used as food. I often nibble on it when I'm out in the yard. It has a mild, refreshing flavor. The leaves and stems can be added to salads, cooked as greens, or added to anything you might add greens to (which, to me, is just about everything). Just don't cook it for more than a few minutes. Chickweed is particularly high in ascorbic acid (vitamin C) and mucilage, and also provides rutin, para amino benzoic acid (PABA), gamma linolenic acid (GLA, an omega-6 fatty acid derivative), niacin, riboflavin (B2), thiamin (B1), beta carotene (A), magnesium, iron, calcium, potassium, zinc, phosphorus, manganese, sodium, selenium, and silicon. The seeds are also edible. The plant can be dried for storage. Chickweed is a fairly safe food, however, as almost everything is somehow toxic if you use enough of it, over-consumption of this plant may give you diarrhea.

Medicinally, chickweed is tonic, diuretic, demulcent, expectorant, and mildly laxative. It's often recommended for asthma, bronchitis, or congestion. It's also said to help control obesity and is an ingredient in some herbal weight loss preparations. Externally, chickweed relieves itching and inflammation and is generally soothing and moisturizing. It can be used for any minor skin infections or irritations, and is an ingredient in a number of commercial skin care products. As far as I've been able to discover, this common plant has yet to be thoroughly scientifically studied.

However, the benefits ascribed to chickweed may simply be the result of its high nutritional value, especially the presence of gamma-linolenic acid (GLA). The medicinal effects of this fatty acid read much like the values ascribed to chickweed. GLA is recommended for a variety of skin problems, for hormone imbalances as in PMS, and for arthritis. It clears congestion, controls obesity, reduces inflammation, reduces water retention, acts as tonic for the liver, and reduces the negative effects of alcohol abuse.

Chickens and many other birds love chickweed, and eat both the plants and the seeds, which is how it gets its name. If you keep birds as pets, you can feed it to them too.

----------


## jk21

και μερικα ακομη για την αλσηνη ή στελλαρια (stellaria media ) ή chikweed 
http://www.robirda.com/greens/3.html
http://www.americansingercanary.com/chickweed.htm
http://www.americansingercanary.com/chickweed.htm

μαρια καλα που μου τη θυμισες  :Happy:   αν και ζιζανιο αν καποιος εχει δει καπου σπορο να πουλιεται ας ενημερωσει

----------


## maria ps

αν την δεις στο δρόμο την γνωρίζεις εσύ? γιατί εγώ αμφιβάλλω. θα ρωτήσω πάντως στο φυτώρειο που πάω τα παιδιά. (το βιβλίο αυτό το ξέρεις Δημήτρη?) επίσης αναφέρει το φύτρωμα των σπόρων ρούπσεν από τα υπολείμματα της ταίστρας.

----------


## vagelis76

παιδιά δε μου θυμήζει τίποτα,όσο μπορώ να δω από τις φώτο,θα το ψάξω όμως αφού είναι τόσο ευεργετικό.Μαρία ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!!!!!

----------


## jk21

νομιζω μαρια το ειχα δει αι καπου προσφατα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι.ισως ειναι και καποιο που του μοιαζει.η ταυτοποιηση για τυχον μοιραιο λαθος στα ζιζανια πρεπει να γινεται με προσοχη.

δεν το εχω υποψη μου το βιβλιο

----------


## jk21

...θυμηθηκα  :Happy:     γυρω απο το <<γιασεμι πολυανθες >> που εχω στη βεραντα . αν και ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι προκειται για το ιδιο φυτο με τη φωτο  που ειχα ανεβασει απο το δικτυο σε προηγουμενο ποστ ,αν καποιος βλεπει διαφορα που δεν διακρινω ας μου το επισημανει

----------


## maria ps

βρε τι τυχεράκιας είσαι? 99% αυτό είναι. δεν ραντίζεις τα φυτά σου εννοείται ε?

----------


## jk21

μαρια ραντιζω με ιδιοκατασκευαζομενα βιολογικα σκευασματα αντιμετωπισης συνηθως .αν η προσβολη ειναι ισχυρη και απο συγκεκριμενους εχθρους που δεν αντιμετωπιζονται ευκολα τοτε ραντιζω και με πιο ισχυρα.αλλα παντα με προσοχη.στο συγκεκριμενο δεν χρειαστηκε.ειναι καθαρο.παντω ετσι κι αλλιως τα χορτα παντα τα πλενουμε για σκονη αλλα και για ακαθαρσιες εντομων.

----------


## jk21

την αξια της την εχουμε ηδη συζητησει σε παλιοτερα ποστ και ιδιαιτερα την συσταση της σε ω3 (λινολενικο οξυ ) 

ας δουμε και την διατροφικη της αναλυση σε σπορο και φυλλα ( με αφαιρεση της υγρασιας )  

http://www.pfaf.org/user/Plant.aspx?...tellaria+media






> The seed contains 17.8% protein and 5.9% fat





> Composition
> 
> Figures in grams (g) or miligrams (mg) per 100g of food.
> 
> 
> *Leaves (Dry weight)*
> 
> 
> 0 Calories per 100gWater : 0%Protein: 14.5g; Fat: 2.4g; Carbohydrate: 63.9g; Fibre: 20.5g; Ash: 19.3g;Minerals - Calcium: 0mg; Phosphorus: 0mg; Iron: 0mg; Magnesium: 0mg; Sodium: 0mg; Potassium: 0mg; Zinc: 0mg;Vitamins - A: 30mg; Thiamine (B1): 0.02mg; Riboflavin (B2): 0.14mg; Niacin: 0.51mg; B6: 0mg; C: 375mg;Reference: [ 218]Notes: The figure for vitamin A is in mg

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

ο κηπος μου ειναι γεματος με ενα φυτο που μοιαζει με την αλσηνη...επειδη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος?

----------


## jk21

Aλσηνη ειναι 


Υπαρχει και ενα αλλο φυτο που του μοιαζει  , αλλα αυτο ειναι αλσηνη .Ειδικα αν δεις μικρα ανθακια να εχουν χρωμα προς το λευκο , τοτε ειναι 100 %

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

Τρομερη αποδοχη,ισαξια με το μαρουλι...ουτε το κοτσανι δεν αφηνει!!

----------


## jk21

Αλσηνη αγαπητη απο ολα τα πουλακια !!!! 


* μην σβηνετε φωτο που εχετε ανεβασει στην παρεα ... οσο ακομα θα συνεχιζει το ταξιδι της , ας δινει την πληροφορια ολοκληρωμενη .Δεν το λεω μονο για τον Παναγιωτη ... πολλοι το κανετε

----------


## dikai

http://www.ftiaxno.gr/2013/04/blog-post_3.html?m=1
Υπάρχει και μια ποικιλία με πορτοκαλί άνθος που είναι δηλητηριώδης λέει το άρθρο δεν

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειναι αλλη ποικιλια , ειναι αλλο φυτο . Και καποιο με κιτρινα ανθακια υπαρχει που και κεινο δεν εχει σχεση και δεν ειναι ασφαλες .Καποτε το συζητουσαμε με τον adreas  .Αν δει το θεμα ισως το θυμηθει

----------


## IscarioTis

Μπορω να σας φυλλαξω μερικους σπορους κ.Δημητρη και οποιος αλλος θελει αν ολα πανε καλα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Οι φωτο που ειχε κρατημενες ο Αντρεας και φαινονται και τα αλλα φυτα που της μοιαζουν 

η Αλσηνη (stellaria media , chickweed ) ειναι αυτη με τα λευκα ανθη


https://www.wikihow.com/Identify-Chickweed









Με τα πορτοκαλοκοκκινα  και τα μπλε ανθη ειναι δυο ποικιλιες απ το φυτο 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anagallis_arvensis

http://www.ftiaxno.gr/2017/04/anagallis-h-arouraia.html

http://www.luontoportti.com/suomi/en...rlet-pimpernel


https://www.herbal-supplement-resour...pimpernel.html


 που μπορει να παραπλανησει καποιον και να τα παρει ως αλσηνη ενω δεν ειναι

----------

